# Watch a litter grow in just one post! Reds/Sable/Agout Tans



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Born just after the new year...here is a progression of my red/martin/agouti tan litter! The black tan mice I imported last spring sadly have not bred for me...so I used the very nice tan father with an Ay red doe and this is that litter. I plan to save the two does and breed back to Dad, hoping for black tans! Wish me luck. All of these mice are reserved or sold. But enjoy the progress!


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

pretty babies! 8D


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

What delicious colors!  Good luck with the tan plan.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Its lovely watching them all grow


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Delicious is definitely the right word! I've never seen an agouti tan before. How gorgeous!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks Seafolly. Here is a better picture of the agouti tans so you can really see the color. I can't wait until he is a touch older so I can see the belly darken.


----------



## Mauspup (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow, they are all stunning. The agouti tans especially so, I adore their deep, rich color. Very lovely litter. Can't say I wouldn't love to have one of them, the cuties.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The agouti tans are drool worthy. :mrgreen:


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks so much with posting their growth - that was very intertesting to see. They're lovely - good luck with the future breeding!


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Those are so lovely! And how interesting to see them progress and truly colour up!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Here they are at 6 weeks. Just two of the boys. A martin and an agouti tan. They turned out quite nice. I am pleased!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I just love the agouti tan!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

*jaw drops* Stunning!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

That tan is lovely!


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh wow, they're stunning! Tan is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and Wow..I am an idiot. I have been calling the little guy a martin and he is a sable. I was mixing myself up. lol


----------



## lotuslove93 (Mar 4, 2013)

how old are the babies in the 7th picture


----------



## CheezieSpaz (Jan 21, 2013)

Such pretty babies! One of my newest mice is pregnant and she's a blue tan bred with a red buck so I guess I could expect similar looking babies in my own litter ;u;


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

A good agouti really is a show stopper!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

lotuslove93 said:


> how old are the babies in the 7th picture


That was about day 15 or 16. Not long after they had opened their eyes!


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

What beautiful animals. The agouti tan is beautiful, but the sable is really striking! It will be very exciting to see how your black tan project goes.


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

Wonderful agouti tans! Mine are so yellow and pale compared to yours, that is hard to believe they colour is called the same


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

They're stunning!!


----------

